

Reinventing the remote for iTV - mortenjorck
http://interuserface.net/2010/08/rethinking-the-remote/

======
teilo
I've been using a PS3 bluetooth remote, with Remote Buddy, on my Mac Mini.
Nice to have lots of programmable buttons to avoid the need for a keyboard and
mouse (for the most part), but I really miss the elegance of the Apple iR.
Hopefully, whatever they come up with for iTV will be usable on Macs as well.

------
gazrogers
The remote works just the same on ITV as it does on the BBC, surely?

